# Icloud bloqué



## rajoelison mamy (21 Septembre 2018)

j'ai un problème avec compte apple. j'ai oublié le mot de passe pour mon d'identifiant Apple, ainsi pour la récupération on me demande 1 numéro de téléphone (orange) que je n'utilise pas non plus, et dont je ne me souviens plus car j'ai résilié l'abonnement résilié depuis longtemps, et même l'opérateur a déjà supprimé aussi. Donc je vous prie de bienvouloir m'aider.
Souhaitant une suite fav


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Septembre 2018)

rajoelison mamy a dit:


> j'ai un problème avec compte apple. j'ai oublié le mot de passe pour mon d'identifiant Apple, ainsi pour la récupération on me demande 1 numéro de téléphone (orange) que je n'utilise pas non plus, et dont je ne me souviens plus car j'ai résilié l'abonnement résilié depuis longtemps, et même l'opérateur a déjà supprimé aussi. Donc je vous prie de bienvouloir m'aider.
> Souhaitant une suite fav


Tiens, le "Bonjour" aussi a été oublié...


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour.


Le mieux est de contacter Apple pour retrouver le mot de passe avec eux. Ils ont une série de questions qui devrait permettre de résoudre le problème. Si avec Apple, ça ne marche pas, c'est mort alors. Les mots de passe sont importants, il faut bien les choisir et ne pas les oubliers.


----------

